# waiting is the hardest part.........



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Did anybody ever see the Simpson episode where Homer bought a gun and had to wait a couple of days for the security check? He was sitting in his lawn chair and everything that passed looked like a target........

While I am sitting in an office chair, the feeling is pretty much the same. If you saw my thread from a couple of days ago, I was torn between a P99, S&W MP9, XD9 and the Beretta PX4. While I held them all, I did at that time not find anywhere to rent them. Well, after the chance to rent the P99 QA, XD9 and the PX4 fifty miles away (they only had the MP.40), I decided on the P99 and went straight to the range/shop closer to me. Paid a little over $600 for the QA, which was the only one available.

Thanks to the nice people of California, I now have to wait until February 9 :smt022 

Given that this is my first hand gun, do you have any recommendations on cleaning products? The ranges sells complete kids; are these normally any good?

Couple more questions if you don't mind: 
What has been your experience with the sights on the P99 right out of the box; are they normally spot on or should I expect to have to make some adjustments?
Should I expect the trigger to be much stiffer in the beginning then on the rental? 
Is there any way to find out more about my gun by the serial number? (FAE0XXX)?

Thank you all very much and please keep me in your thoughts while I go through these days of waiting :yawinkle:


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

This has been floating around several forums, you may have seen it. If not, it is a nice FAQ site for any P99 owner.

Here: http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/WaltherP99FAQ/index.html


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Great FAQ indeed and I had not yet seen it. Thank you very much SigZagger!


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Cleaning....9mm brush... hoppes #9... patches...
miltec-1 lube ... and breakfree-grease lightning for the bore,which I use modestly on a mob...
*edit... forgot to mention.. yes your trigger should/will be more stiff than the rental gun.... give it about 500-1000 rounds to break in the springs....sights should be dead on.... there should also be a test target in the box that shows how accurate the P99 was at the proofinghouse..... 
your barrel should have a date code on it.. 2 letter.....


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

OwensDad said:


> Did anybody ever see the Simpson episode where Homer bought a gun and had to wait a couple of days for the security check? He was sitting in his lawn chair and everything that passed looked like a target........


I loved how Flanders rides by on his lawn mower...TWICE!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On 2 of my three, I had to make a minor change to the rear sight - its easy - just use a small screwdriver. That is 1 thing I love about the P99. The User can adjust the sight.

My SW99 was hitting low, and I had to change to the #3 sight. My 2 Walthers didn't have this issue, however.

Cleaning - Just buy Breakfree CLP - a 9mm brush, some cleaning patches and a toobrush. The gun comes with a plastic rod to use on the cleaning patches. And, the brush is useful to oil the frame rails and the recoil spring...


----------

